# Kbg Vs fescue vs rye



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

I am thinking about doing a reno in the next two years. This year I am going to power rake and overseed heavily. I am only thinking of Reno in my front yard, back yard has three dogs and one kid ( soon 2) so that is out of the question for the time being. My yard now is a mix of grasses and I hate that look. I'm trying to figure out what type of grass I should grow for my Reno and overseed. I have been messing around with different mixes while patching dog spots and fixing areas. I don't think the kbg grows very well here due to the wet climate, lack of sun. I like the low cut/clean look so that takes fescue out of the mix Ryegrass is the only one I'm not to familiar with. Although seed superstore recommended a blend of rye for my area code. So I am looking into that currently. Is there any certain type I should be looking at for a wet climate like the pacific nw. My soil is sandy / sandy loam, if that would make a difference. Also my yard gets full sun most of the day, as long as it's not raining.

To sum it up. I am trying to find a good strain / mix that will survive pacific nw climate, and will take a low ish now height. Bonus points for dark green


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't think you want to go with a pure ryegrass lawn. I dont know anyone here that has a pure ryegrass lawn. I understand it's difficult to maintain a dense turf with only ryegrass... There may be other limitations.

I think KBG will survive fine in your area (check agricultural hardiness map for your exact zone), you mentioned having full sun (+1 for KBG), but I would consider a KBG/Ryegrass blend in the least.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

We are in zone 8a it looks like. Out weather is really moderate. Highs of low 80's in summer, with very few days getting into 90's. Winters we see some freezing days, but unless we get a north eastern wind it never gets very low. My big concern for kbg would be the amount of time it would spend with no sun. We have cloud cover most days I think three summers ago we had 40 days without rain and everyone was loosing their minds.


----------



## Drryantsmith (Jul 18, 2018)

Deke, I am in the Seattle area and last year did a Reno on my front with 80% kbg and 20%prg. I mow between1-1.5". It has turned out fairly well, but I have battled some fungus issues. I have been told by some of the members that fungus can be a problem with KBG in our area. So far, fungicides have worked well at combatting the fungus.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow grass looks awesome. That gives me some hope for kbg. What strain did you end up going with


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

My front lawn is a 80/20 mix of PHD Rye blend and Bewitched KBG. I'd disregard anyone saying not to use Rye, assuming you are west of the Cascades its probably the best climate in the entire country to grow it, which is why most seed is grown down by Corvalis. Everyone else hates it because of winter kill, but as you probably know we dont spend 3+ months under snow like the rest of them. Most years the entire Portland metro area shuts down if we get half an inch of snow that lasts for more than 24 hours. Snowpocalypse to us is 4" of snow that lasts more than 3 days before melting. :lol:


















This is October 2018, this area was all nuked and reseeded in Mid May 2018. So just about 5 months old. In the image its cut at just above 1".

If your in the Portland area i would highly suggest visiting Protime Lawn Seed, they have mixes of all high NTEP rated strains for our area and will sell custom blends. Save yourself a lot of money on shipping from SSS(they say free shipping, but the cost is built into the cost of the seed which is why its so expensive).


----------



## Drryantsmith (Jul 18, 2018)

@Deke I went with Bewitched kbg, and paragon Prg.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Those lawns look amazing. And exactly what I am looking for. I am same basic climate. Just an hour or so north of Seattle. Got a lot more to think about now that I know pretty much everything is on the table.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I thought rye grass was extremely common in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Where I live lawns are mostly mixed. I think I have a bit of everything sprinkled throughout my yards. And that's the way most yards are around here. We have a little town about 15 minutes away from my house that most yards are very well maintained bentgrass, all mowed low. Rumor was that when I was younger that the city would fine you if your yard was over two inches. Again that was the rumor. Not sure if it was actually true or not. All the yards looked like golf course fairways.


----------

